# Marines rapidly seize - Army indefinitely holds?



## Kirkhill (3 May 2021)

The author is arguing what type of vertical lift the Army should acquire and whether or not it should go for the Tilt Rotor or the Contra-Rotator to replace the Blackhawk.

In the process the author seems to apply some clarification on how the Marines and the Army see each other and how they intend to work jointly.




> the *Marines and the Army have different mission*s. The tiltrotor configuration is in line with *the Marine’s vision statement to, “fight and win our nation’s battles… respond quickly *_*to the complex spectrum of crises and conflicts, and gain access or prosecute forcible entry operations*_.” (emphasis added) Winning battles, responding to crises and prosecuting forcible entry requires an aircraft that flies far and fast, especially in the vast Pacific.
> 
> The Army’s FLRAA supports a different mission. *The Army’s mission is: “To…win our nation’s wars… indefinitely seizing and controlling those things the adversary needs most…”* (emphasis added) Winning wars and indefinitely seizing and controlling resources requires the ability to rapidly buildup combat forces and sustain operations, where tight formations and hover performance are critical capabilities. It is in these areas that the compound helicopter excels.
> 
> *Both of these missions will be required to prevail in the Asia-Pacific region.*











						FVL: Don't Pick The Tiltrotor, V-22 Test Pilot Tells Army - Breaking Defense
					

In the competition for the Future Long Range Assault Aircraft, high agility and low life-cycle costs matter most, a former Marine tiltrotor test pilot argues.




					breakingdefense.com
				





Also - thinking about the Marines tendency to move to Special Forces - They really are only converting/adding three infantry battalions and those are being generated from tank and MP battalions.  The log types that would have been budgeted to support the tanks will end up supporting missile batteries with their sensors, comms and vehicles.

Most of the Marines will still be Rifles.   And the Army gets to watch the Marines experiment and adjust their requirements accordingly.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 May 2021)

I suspect the Army is going with the First look at ultra-fast Sikorsky/Boeing SB>1 Defiant dual-rotor helicopter type helicopters.


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 May 2021)

Kirkhill said:


> The author is arguing what type of vertical lift the Army should acquire and whether or not it should go for the Tilt Rotor or the Contra-Rotator to replace the Blackhawk.
> 
> In the process the author seems to apply some clarification on how the Marines and the Army see each other and how they intend to work jointly.
> 
> ...



There's nothing like an Airborne Division for projecting power rapidly and strategically, which is an Army thing....


----------

